# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## hoti82 (7. März 2012)

verschneke rolle der auferstehung leute pmt mich mit server und charnamen oder battlenet email^^


----------



## DerFisch85 (7. März 2012)

Welche Fraktion, welcher Server?


----------

